# mod_rewrite erstellen?



## DirkHo (25. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir das phpBB etwas ummodeln und etwas "zweckentfremdet" verwenden. Und zwar möchte ich das Forum mit nur einem Beitrag verwenden in den aber alle registrierten Benutzer lesend und schreibend zugreifen können.

Jetzt möchte ich beim Seitenaufruf direkt auf dieses eine Thema weiterleiten, außerdem möchte ich nur ein paar wenige URLs erlauben:

forum.example.org, forum.example.org/index.php, forum.example.org/viewforum.php und forum.example.org/viewtopic.php sollen generell alle auf forum.example.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1 verweisen

search.php, ucp.php sollen erlaubt sein, genau wie Zugriffe auf den Unterordner forum.example.org/adm/ und alles was darunter liegt.

Alle anderen Seiten sollten auf forum.example.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1

Ich habe nun schon etwas rumprobiert


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^start.html$ viewtopic.php?f=1&t=1
```

Das ging leider schon nicht (phpinfo() gibt mir jedoch aus, dass mod_rewrite installiert ist).

Wie kann ich das denn z.B. erreichen, dass alle Seiten die nicht den o.g. entsprechen auf start.html weiterleiten?

search.html?bla=1&blubb=2 sollte z.B. dann auf search.php?<PARAMETER_VON_SEARCH.HTML> weiterleiten,...

Wäre super, wenn ihr mir da etwas weiterhelfen könntet.

Danke und Grüße,

Dirk


----------

